# Who makes Maratac straps?



## pacifichrono (Feb 11, 2006)

Anyone know who makes Maratac straps and/or how to contact them? I'd like to buy from them in bulk but can't seem to find any info on the manufacturer.

:thanks


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Have you tried CountyComm.com? They seem to have privileged access to Maratac ...


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Countycomm & Broadarrow carry the brand, maybe they can sell quantity.


----------



## narwhal (Feb 17, 2007)

pacifichrono said:


> Anyone know who makes Maratac straps and/or how to contact them? I'd like to buy from them in bulk but can't seem to find any info on the manufacturer.
> 
> :thanks


yeah, it's weird, I have seen threads about this before, when people have been trying to find out country of origin. No one seems to know.


----------



## pacifichrono (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes, I'm aware of BroadArrow (MWR), Countycomm, and West Coast Time, and have bought quantities from two of them. I'd like to place volume orders at manufacturer direct prices, rather than buying through dealers who may not even order the quantities I order. :-s


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

To be honest, I don't even know whether Maratac exists as a separate company at all, or whether it is just a CountyComm label brand ...


----------



## pacifichrono (Feb 11, 2006)

Crusader said:


> To be honest, I don't even know whether Maratac exists as a separate company at all, or whether it is just a CountyComm label brand ...


I was wondering that, too, but their wording suggests it's not their brand:
County Comm is excited to carry the entire MARATAC ZULU product line.​and:
Maratac Did It Again. They Took The U.S. Government Specifications Watchbands And Then Made Them Better. Maratac Made These New Bands Better And Stronger Than U.S. Military Spec # Mil-S-46383. Maratac Used Their Ultrasonic Drilling Process To Cut Perfect Holes That Eliminate Rough Spots Around The Holes. ​Doesn't sound like an in-house brand, but I've been known to be wrong once or twice in the past. ;-)


----------



## narwhal (Feb 17, 2007)

It's likely they are just contracting with a factory in China and having them made to specs and giving them a pseudo-westernized name. That would explain why you can't find the company - otherwise it would be easy. 

If you are going to order in that type of bulk, you should just have your own straps made to whatever specs. And if that's the case, then use the better quality Phoenix Straps Ltd. in the UK.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

Usually people don't like to give the competition the names of their suppliers.


----------



## johnee (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree it could be an in-house brand.

As a side note, I bought a black silicon rubber w/ deployment clasp strap about a month ago and love it, however I cut off one too many holes and its just a little tighter than I would like it.


----------



## Dead Reckoning (Aug 4, 2009)

I had spoken with Bob from MWR some time ago about the subject. I don't recall the conversation word for word. But what he advised me was Maratac was a company that produced nylon products(straps, ropes and the like) for the maratine industry. The other products that you see on County Comm, MWR are sort of side ventures for Maratac. A few smaller companies seem to have a "hook" with these smaller products and over runs.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

O their website, it says that countycom is a government procurement group contracted by our government to source items for them. They even have an R&D section and regulary posts informationals through youtube. Don't know if that helps~good luck! ;-)


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

Maybe you can find out who holds the rights to the Naratac name?

-John


----------



## JML (Dec 21, 2006)

Old thread, but an Indian company claims to make them, as far as I can tell online...


----------



## bmick325 (Dec 15, 2009)

In an earlier thread, a poster stated that Maratac stood for Marathon Tactical. It would make sense because the dealers who sell Maratac seem to be the same dealers who sell Marathon watches.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Buying in bulk I think I would look into these guys:

Nato Straps


----------



## AWRosey (May 23, 2010)

I was also interested in contacting the Maratac company but could not find any information anywhere. Well, I just can't take no for an answer, so I took to the internet to find Maratac. After some significant digging, I have come up with enough information to confidently conclude that Maratac is a brand owned by County Communications Co., or as they are better known here, County Comm or Countycomm.com.

Here is what I found:

According to the USPTO, both "Zulu" and "Maratac Zulu" are Trademarks for Watch Bands and Straps owned by a Rosalie Layton of San Jose California. She is also the registered owner of the domain names Maratac.com and Maratac.net. Her listed telephone number is 4X8-2X4-4X50.

A Google search indicates that Rosalie is married to Frank Layton. 

A further search of Frank indicates that he is the Owner of County Communications Company (County Comm), a privately held company in the Telecommunications industry with headquarters based at 1190 Homestead Road, Santa Clara, CA. CountyComm's advertised address and telephone number on their web site are the same 1190 Homestead Road and 4X8-2X4-4X50 as listed by Rosalie.

So, by association seems safe to conclude that CountyComm IS also Maratac.

Another interesting tidbit that I found - Marathon is a registered trademark for watches owned by Timex. I guess this means that my favorite grab & go beater (TSAR), as made famous by John Cameron Swayze, will "take a licking and keep on ticking". ;-)

Alan


----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

Marathon, the watch manufacturer, is based out of Canada and really has nothing to do with Timex.


----------



## AWRosey (May 23, 2010)

RandM said:


> Marathon, the watch manufacturer, is based out of Canada and really has nothing to do with Timex.


Glad to hear that :-!

Thanks RandM


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Quite an interesting bit of sleuthing there, thank you! 

Is "Marathon" a registered brand for Timex only in the US, or in NAFTA, or worldwide? AFAIK, registering brands can be done country-by-country, or continent-by-continent ...


----------



## eltejano (Mar 2, 2006)

Interesting- apparently they send C&D orders to strap suppliers from using the word Zulu on their sale pages:
Zulu® Watch Bands and Trademarks - Doug's Blog - Speaking of Watch Bands

I'll check on this post later, I gotta run and go trademark the term "Nato"


----------



## giblet_11 (Feb 24, 2011)

AWRosey said:


> Here is what I found:
> 
> According to the USPTO, both "Zulu" and "Maratac Zulu" are Trademarks for Watch Bands and Straps owned by a Rosalie Layton of San Jose California. She is also the registered owner of the domain names Maratac.com and Maratac.net. Her listed telephone number is 4X8-2X4-4X50.
> 
> ...


I did some research too (before I saw your post), and it supports your conclusion:

USPTO - MARATAC ZULU = Rosalie Layton INDIVIDUAL UNITED STATES 13668 Marmont Way San Jose CALIFORNIA 95127

BetterWhoIs.com - CountyComm = County Communications, 1190 Homestead Road Suite A, Santa Clara, CA 95050

CA Corp Search: DOMINIC CASSARINO (Agent for Service of Process), County Comm Inc, 1190 Homestead Rd. Santa Clara, CA 95050

Santa Clara County - Fictitious Business Name: County Comm Inc - CASSARINO, DOMINIC; LAYTON, FRANK - Filing Date: 08/10/2000; Expiration Date: 08/10/2005
Santa Clara County - Fictitious Business Name (Owner): "LAYTON" = LAYTON, ROSALIE L; E R C SPECIALISTS (Emergency Radio Communications)

Guess we REALLY want to know who makes these huh? :-d


----------



## Roger999 (Feb 12, 2010)

The "Maratac AA/AAA" flashlight is also just re-branded. They're actually the ITP A2 and A3 but with the Maratac name written on it instead, I'm not sure if ITP allowed them or they just hired the Chinese factory to do it for them.

Anyone know where the Maratac brand straps are made?


----------



## MarkNZ (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't think the Maratac straps are Chinese because I have never seen a high quality Chinese NATO strap and the Maratac straps are really first rate but the name suggests it is a Marathon brand doesn't it?


----------



## adambisogno (Feb 26, 2013)

johnee said:


> I agree it could be an in-house brand.
> 
> As a side note, I bought a black silicon rubber w/ deployment clasp strap about a month ago and love it, however I cut off one too many holes and its just a little tighter than I would like it.


Did this to my PolProf strap a few weeks ago. Nothing to say but, "Damnit!"


----------

